
Guys we decentralised HTTP the other morning - LukeB42
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;LukeB42&#x2F;Uroko
belongs to everyone on earth and all its descendants kinda thing..
======
hangars
So it's similar to hypothes.is / genius.com, only the actual document gets
edited instead of a contextual-overlay / annotation overlay?

